# trying to sell my cams 1V 6P



## daghost1117 (Nov 12, 2014)

I am looking to sell my cams 1v6p because i am no longer in the business im willing to sell it with all the stones and one heat press, one hat press, extra plates, or separate, willing to listen to offers. Thanx.


----------



## momoffivetoo (Jan 12, 2012)

Contact info? I'm looking to buy a used cams or spangle machine....


----------



## daghost1117 (Nov 12, 2014)

My name is julio 954-600-3321


----------

